# Iguana Won't Move?



## roban2 (May 20, 2012)

Iguana Won't Move?
I got my iguana Desmond about 30 hours ago and after putting his little basking rock (under the light) with stairs and an empty bottom in his tank, he hasn't moved much. When I first put him in there he freaked out and ran around. After he calmed down, he just sat under the UVA/B light for about 8 hours (from 1-9) until I turned it off. He moved about 3 inches to eat a full bowl of collard and mustard greens. Yesterday he ate a full dish of them and today he did too. However, he hasn't really moved from the spot. Around 10PM he crawled under it and fell asleep all night, then around 9AM this morning I turned his light on and he eventually crawled on it again. He's been under it since then, and I'm worried it might hurt him. Here's a picture of my set up. He's in the back right under the light. Desmond - Imgur
Here's my setup:
70 gal terrarium
Red heat lamp
UVA/UVB 150 watt bulb roughly 16 inches from basking spot
Heat pad under tank 
Walk on water dish about 10x width of iguana and 2x his length
Big hiding spot where he can easily fit
2 Digital thermometers on basking side and cool side
Humidity gauge in middle (getting a new one soon)
Fogger
Several sticks, artificial leaves, & artificial plants
Newspaper for substrate

PS: I haven't picked him up even once since I put him in there, I've only touched him once or twice. The first time I did I was very lightly petting him and he was okay with it for a minute then jumped away. The second time he was okay with it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2012)

Be paitent they will come around, iggys are very sensative


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

Is it a bulb for your UVb? If so I think you need a tube. No less than 10% UV which runs the length of your viv.. Lizards can see UV light and without being too technical they need it to create calcium. This is most important at a young age while there growing.. Without the correct UV he will get something called MBD which is a bone desiese and can be fatel, at best crippling. The UV tube will be the second most important thing in your viv after the heat lamp. My money would be on the fact that he hasnt moved because he needs the UV and cant see it anywhere else.

If you have a UVb tube then i'm sorry. In which case it must just be the stress of the move.. If you havent one then get it sorted NOW and then be patient! Some reps dont eat for a week or so after a move but yours is so thats a good sign that he isnt as stressed as some lizards can be.

Post on here all the details of your set up (temps, lighting, heating, humidity, substrate, size of viv, diet) and i'm sure someone will help you out. I'm not iggy expert but yeh, you defo need a better source of UVb and soon! Preferably get a 12% tube, Arcadia do the best ones (T5 12%) because they last twice as long as any other and they are also more powerful but definately no less than 10% and to cover most of the length of your viv.

Again if you have a suitable UV tube then i'm sorry for going on, I just cant see it...


----------



## Big_Rich (Aug 11, 2011)

What are your temps (hot and cold end + basking spot)?

What is the humidity in there?

Does he have anything to climb on? From what I read Iguana's feel save at high points, may be this is the highest point he can get as there isnt much height in the viv.


----------



## henney2280 (Jan 12, 2012)

Give him chance to settle in


_Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

henney2280 said:


> Give him chance to settle in
> 
> 
> _Posted from Reptileforums.co.uk App for Android_


Can you see the UV tube in this viv? I've looked a couple of times but can't seem to see it.. Maybe it's just me. I'm wondering why most of the viv is dark really and the OP says he's using a UVa/b bulb (which we all know are crap) 16'' from the basking spot? Like I said Ive looked a few times but I seem to be the only one that can't see it lol


----------



## MartinMc (May 19, 2011)

The tank set up isn't really great for an iguana tbh
he really needs taller than long. With alot more climbing space. Ideally the basking spot would be high up in the tank where he will feel safer. Also it looks like a glass tank which not only isn't great for holding heat but makes the iguana feel vulnerable as it can be seen from all sides. when mine was young he went straight in to a 4x4x2 ft wooden vivarium that he was always exploring.
as said above uv tubes are better, I use Arcadia t5 tubes which are the best on the market. 
Some more info in your temps, humidity and general set up would also help.

Just my input im sure Sal will be along soon lol


----------



## bluemoon1502 (Sep 3, 2012)

MartinMc said:


> The tank set up isn't really great for an iguana tbh
> he really needs taller than long. With alot more climbing space. Ideally the basking spot would be high up in the tank where he will feel safer. Also it looks like a glass tank which not only isn't great for holding heat but makes the iguana feel vulnerable as it can be seen from all sides. when mine was young he went straight in to a 4x4x2 ft wooden vivarium that he was always exploring.
> as said above uv tubes are better, I use Arcadia t5 tubes which are the best on the market.
> Some more info in your temps, humidity and general set up would also help.
> ...


 
Agreed. Although i'm pretty sure the main reason for him not moving is to do with the UV or temps, the move may well have something to do with it and also the glass tank might. Try cutting some paper or card and sticking it to the sides and back of the viv to make it more enclosed. If you use card this might also help insulate it a little as a temporary fix untill you can get a taller viv. Like a couple of people have said, they are not ground dwelling reps so really need the hight more than the length. This wont cause him harm as such, although if you dont sort your UV out then that will!


----------

